#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Venda servidor HP Proliant g7 16gb 4x120hd sas para provedor

## powernetscm

Servidor vai instalado Linux para virtualização com interface de gestão para adicionar servidores 
1 mkauth virtualizado e licenciado, Radius, PPPoE 
1 freebrs servidor de DNS 
3 MIKROTIK level 6 

Server tem as configurações com Processador xeon 2 quad 8 núcleos 
4 Ethernet Gigabit 
2 fontes redundantes

Máquina top estava rodando a 650 dias sem problemas 


Venda motivo, mudança de área e ramo 


Tenho outra Máquina igual só que IBM com as mesmas configurações e aplicações 


Cada máquina 2990,00 
Zap 13991983269

----------

